# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Multiblind NR 25/27 Cubes in 57:07! (7th in the world!)



## the super cuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Really Happy with this result! 

first event that i got top 10 in the world in, and this is my overall PB too! (previous was 25/27 in 59:28 at home)

next target is 30+ cubes


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 3, 2016)

GG! daz epic


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> GG! daz epic



Thanks!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice. MBLD is getting really competitive


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. MBLD is getting really competitive



Yeah  thanks


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2016)

Crazy!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 4, 2016)

GJ!


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2016)

Multiblind is getting really interesting now.


----------



## h2f (Apr 4, 2016)

GJ, nice!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 5, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. MBLD is getting really competitive



Yeah  thanks!



Berd said:


> Crazy!



Thanks 



asacuber said:


> GJ!



Thanks 



Matt11111 said:


> Multiblind is getting really interesting now.



Yeah 



h2f said:


> GJ, nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice! About time you got into the top 10


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 5, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Nice! About time you got into the top 10



Thanks Ainesh!


----------

